# New #314AW from eBay



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

I did an early-morning search on eBay one day last week, as I often do before heading off to work, when this item popped up. I did a quick look at the photos and deemed it to be pretty authentic and complete. I did not notice any obvious damage or issues other than the wiring harness being disconnected. However I still had my doubts -- why? Because the price for this "Buy It Now" item was $169. I could not believe it, but ventured forth with the purchase nevertheless. Now that it has been delivered, take a look at my most recent grab and give me your thoughts......


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

i don't know much about flyer, but i know that one looks good to me.:thumbsup:

the main question is WHAT DO YOU THINK OF IT? and have u tried it out yet?

hope she runs as good as she looks


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

I tried applying power, the reverse unit attempts to cycle, and will if I rap on the tender body. But other than that not much. The harness between the tender and engine has at least two wires pulled out. I tried to stuff them back in place while attempting to bring her to life. But it was awkward and probably more of a failure on my part than on the engine. I truly believe after a good cleaning and service, it will run nicely. The whistle is the concern I have most and when I get the chance to give it the once-over, then we'll see. Probably save this for a winter-time project -- as if I don't have enough of those already.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

BTW Flyernut -- I'm catching up to you with aluminum coaches. Grabbed about 10 more within the last month or so at some shows and off eBay. Some look pretty darn nice while others need some cleaning and polishing. Then there are those that really need some help -- such as rapping out some dimples in the roof. But if body shops can do that on vehicles, why not Flyer aluminum coaches?


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Nuttin But Flyer said:


> BTW Flyernut -- I'm catching up to you with aluminum coaches. Grabbed about 10 more within the last month or so at some shows and off eBay. Some look pretty darn nice while others need some cleaning and polishing. Then there are those that really need some help -- such as rapping out some dimples in the roof. But if body shops can do that on vehicles, why not Flyer aluminum coaches?


IT'S A DISEASE!!! It's like eating cashews!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Aflyer (Nov 10, 2010)

Nuttin but flyer,
I think you got an awesome 314 for $169, I guess I slept in that day, LOL. Did you get the switch controller or is that one of the ones that are on eBay now.

My Aluminum car count is holding at 11 for a while now, but I need to find a new truck for one of them, or figure out a way to use those little brass bushings in the Link couplers. The one truck is worn bad enough to short out on some of the switches on our club layout.

Thanks for sharing your score,
Aflyer


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Aflyer, I have only 5 of the aluminum cars and they are low mileage without wear. It seems you are saying the axle pockets in some trucks are worn to the point the truck frame rubs on the top of the rails and shorts out in the turnouts. I have this problem with some of my 322 tender trucks. Rather than fool with the brass inserts I bought some steel filler epoxy at the hardware store. I used it to fill in the wear area then carefully re drilled it. Worked great and I found that much easier and quicker.


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

Looks great and at a steal price. I have one and it cost me way more than you paid. The whistle in mine sounds a little weak. I haven't taken time to check it out. I have been told by a repair guy I know that those whistles do sound weak. I haven't taken mine to him so I have no idea if mine sounds normal.


----------



## Aflyer (Nov 10, 2010)

Tom,
Thank you, that sounds like a possibility for me also. 

How did you re-drill the hole, from the outside?

Aflyer


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

On the offending 322 tender trucks I just carefully spread the sideframes so the wheels dropped out, put the steel epoxy in the top part of the axle holes on the inside of the truck sideframe and let it set up. I just carefully reamed out the hole back to round with a drill bit. I drilled the inside, not through from the outside. The 3 axle sideframes are flexible enough that I could get the bit straight into the hole. This might be more difficult wth the 2 axle passenger trucks. It really does not matter if the axle holes are round, they just need to be smooth and at the same height across the axle.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

It did not come with the control. However, Tom Barker (the Godfather of American Flyer) has devised an electronic control with Radio Shack parts that works better than the original control and for a whole lot less $$$. I have all the parts and will build this kit sometime over the winter hibernation. BTW comparable parts can be found through online electronics supply sites for even less than the now defunct Radio Shack...


----------



## Aflyer (Nov 10, 2010)

AmFlyer said:


> On the offending 322 tender trucks I just carefully spread the sideframes so the wheels dropped out, put the steel epoxy in the top part of the axle holes on the inside of the truck sideframe and let it set up. I just carefully reamed out the hole back to round with a drill bit. I drilled the inside, not through from the outside. The 3 axle sideframes are flexible enough that I could get the bit straight into the hole. This might be more difficult wth the 2 axle passenger trucks. It really does not matter if the axle holes are round, they just need to be smooth and at the same height across the axle.


Tom, 
Thank you for the details on that. I will give it a try and see how it turns out. As I had said, I really only have one truck that is a problem, and I try to keep all the others well lubricated to stop any further wear.

Aflyer


----------



## Aflyer (Nov 10, 2010)

Nuttin But Flyer said:


> It did not come with the control. However, Tom Barker (the Godfather of American Flyer) has devised an electronic control with Radio Shack parts that works better than the original control and for a whole lot less $$$. I have all the parts and will build this kit sometime over the winter hibernation. BTW comparable parts can be found through online electronics supply sites for even less than the now defunct Radio Shack...


Don,
I had read about that, but haven't looked into it in any detail. I will be more motivated when I find a nice 314 like yours at a similar price point. Thanks for the information.
George


----------

